# للبيع مصنع نسيج 9300 متر بالعاشر من رمضان



## ahmed9999 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

كود الاعلان : 1169123
للبيع مصنع 9300 متر ارض مباني علي 3800 متر مبني علي دور واحد 
مبني 3300 متر خط انتاج عبارة عن 3 عنابر , مبني 500 متر ادارة يوجد جميع التراخيص المرافق القدرة الكهربائية 500 ك وات مع امكانية اضافة دور اخر 
المطلوب / 8 مليون و 500 الف جنية قابل للتفاوض




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال / 01119065989- 01279365441
01150054465
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]
زورو موقعنا على الفيس بوك â€«ط´ط±ظƒط© ط·ظٹط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط«ظ…ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ظٹ | Facebookâ€¬


----------

